# 10/28 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320372311539724291

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320462849911754752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320417596940951552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320160843594596353


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

From the Tay Conti thread:



NEXT WEEK (28/10) DYNAMITE SPOILER









YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED












Apparently her match won't make Dynamite next week as Abandon hurt herself very badly and was even taken to hospital after receiving a throat injury

How the injury happened has not been revealed, sounds scary.
Pity, was hoping to see this as I was expecting Anna Jay to interfere and help Tay win
Far too many people are getting injured in AEW at the minute
















SPOILER OVER


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Live footage of the Inner Circle town hall:


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I hope Sammy tries to start a musical and everyone looks at him and says 'Shut up Sammy!'.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Oh man the two best except cage again I hope to god it was like 2018 penta v Kenny match which was one the best matches I've ever had the experience to pay for and actually enjoy from beginning to end didn't move even for the toilet , was that good. Hope fenix is OK though or is this a ploy by Kingston to take penta out whomknows?? Wardlow v hangman will be sweet too, be hard hitting match think money is obviously on hangman and omega to face each other with bjcks interference holding his leg like he did them thus the heel,elite is reborn and I laugh my ass off if for lose the titles which ain't gonna happen but its gonna make the bjcks more passed they snap,then help Kenny win.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

So no women matches this week since that one woman match won’t make it on air


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I see Kingston vs. Sydal has been officially added to the card (I haven't read the spoilers, so news to me). I said a few weeks ago they needed to give Eddie a win over someone of note and Sydal's name carries some weight.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> So no women matches this week since that one woman match won’t make it on air


Literally no story or match for their women's champ and their PPV is in two weeks.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> I see Kingston vs. Sydal has been officially added to the card (I haven't read the spoilers, so news to me). I said a few weeks ago they needed to give Eddie a win over someone of note and Sydal's name carries some weight.


I mean it carries about a buck 60.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> So no women matches this week since that one woman match won’t make it on air


How do you know?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Aedubya said:


> How do you know?


I know because it was taped (and I read the spoilers)unless they decide to take one match from dark and put it in the AEW Dynamite show 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> So no women matches this week since that one woman match won’t make it on air


Maybe the women should come up with ideas, the only woman in AEW who's really giving throwing ideas is Britt.

From what read and heard (from the different podcast of a guy like Meltzer who know a lot of stuff about AEW) the women are kind of waiting for Khan or Omega to come up with things.

Now the problem with the women division is because of the lack of story there is a big lack of interest from the viewers.

Now they are in a vicious circle because to gain interest they have to create stories with the women division but even if they do, the viewers are not going to be interested in those stories for a long time since they don't have any interest watching the women segments right now.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> I know because it was taped (and I read the spoilers)unless they decide to take one match from dark and put it in the AEW Dynamite show
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The spoilers for this weeks ep yeah?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Aedubya said:


> The spoilers for this weeks ep yeah?


Yep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So not the following weeks 4/11 then?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

rbl85 said:


> Maybe the women should come up with ideas, the only woman in AEW who's really giving throwing ideas is Britt.
> 
> From what read and heard (from the different podcast of a guy like Meltzer who know a lot of stuff about AEW) the women are kind of waiting for Khan or Omega to come up with things.
> 
> ...


Maybe the bookers should....

book?
While the wrestlers wrestle.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

If you are one injury from no women wrestlers on tv, you haven't booked enough women on the show. This is all the result of matches going too long on tv and not leaving room to get stars on tv weekly.

Is Miro booked for anything? Mox? What happened to Cage? I give zero shits about the failing Inner Circle and MJF circling the drain.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So, this thread is gonna be all spoilers then? See you on Thursday


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Literally no story or match for their women's champ and their PPV is in two weeks.


Plenty of time mate, they'll have Nyla attack Shida on the go home show. There's your build.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Plenty of time mate, they'll have Nyla attack Shida on the go home show. There's your build.


I live the intricate, long term planning there!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Aedubya said:


> So not the following weeks 4/11 then?


Nope... The spoilers are from this week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Literally no story or match for their women's champ and their PPV is in two weeks.


You want to know something else thats funny? Apparently she's on this weeks Dark instead of Dynamite so that leaves one week left before the ppv.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

What the fuck?? Didnt rey fenix win?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

midgetlover69 said:


> What the fuck?? Didnt rey fenix win?


He did a dumb, dangerous move and ended up getting injured.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Nope... The spoilers are from this week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's good
Since they filmed 3 eps last week then they can easily edit in more women's matches to form the build

Your worries/rants are uncalled for


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Aedubya said:


> That's good
> Since they filmed 3 eps last week then they can easily edit in more women's matches to form the build
> 
> Your worries/rants are uncalled for


They filmed three episodes last week? Why were only spoilers for this week leaked then?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> They filmed three episodes last week? Why were only spoilers for this week leaked then?


I keep seeing this but I also can't find a source... They usually air a live episode, and then tape two Darks and one Dynamite. So if Dark counts, then three pre-taped "episodes" is the usual for COVID.

If they did indeed film 3 eps, they probably rotated the crowds so that could account, but I really doubt they filmed that far ahead.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

For my fellow UK fans. I would've totally forgotten about this.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321220243092459521


Shock Street said:


> If they did indeed film 3 eps, they probably rotated the crowds so that could account, but I really doubt they filmed that far ahead.


Next week's show is live it looks like.









AEW | All Elite Wrestling Live Events & Tickets | Official Website


Get tickets and information to upcoming AEW events.




www.allelitewrestling.com


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321290975831040006
Another big, and unexpected, match added for tomorrow.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> For my fellow UK fans. I would've totally forgotten about this.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321220243092459521
> ...


When did Dynamite start airing this side of the pond on a Wednesday?


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Asuka842 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321290975831040006
> Another big, and unexpected, match added for tomorrow.


Now, yes now I'm confused


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Aedubya said:


> Now, yes now I'm confused


Ah so because the UK changes clocks a week before the US it screws up the schedule for one week. That sounds like fun.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Ah so because the UK changes clocks a week before the US it screws up the schedule for one week. That sounds like fun.


Nope - read again


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Just stream it for free instead of waiting till Fridays like I do so much easier. Anyone want the site let me know as I got a warning last time lol


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Has Dynamite ever had two womens matches in one night? Genuine question, I don't think they have


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321566041814675456


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> *Maybe the women should come up with ideas, the only woman in AEW who's really giving throwing ideas is Britt.
> 
> From what read and heard (from the different podcast of a guy like Meltzer who know a lot of stuff about AEW) the women are kind of waiting for Khan or Omega to come up with things.*
> 
> ...


You do realize the job of creative and bookers is to come up with the stories right?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

I regret reading the spoilers because now I know what the outcomes of the matches will be when I watch. I will still be watching, though.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Where the spoilers for this weeks show actually verified?


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Shock Street said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321566041814675456


Fuck off OC you talentless hack and overrated cody.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Shock Street said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321566041814675456


Why are the best friends on the poster? and why is Chuck making a face like hes on the toilet?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Why are the best friends on the poster? and why is Chuck making a face like hes on the toilet?


I mean, I can't prove that they _aren't_ on a very wide toilet


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Let's go glad I didn't read spoilers

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Wardlow becoming a.face

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Crowd sounds good tonight

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Good start


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Lol OCs such a prick


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Let have 2 good shows!


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Wardlows such a beast

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Outlaw91 said:


> View attachment 92697
> 
> 
> Let have 2 good shows!


Again, you're a wise one


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

kyledriver said:


> Crowd sounds good tonight
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


shame its been piped in


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Time for a new finisher. Too many opponents scared to land on their face and it looks bad.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Pretty good opener, I dig both these guys.

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was fantastic. Great pace to it and Wardlow looked strong in defeat.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

And hangman's got a beer after finishing up a days work

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

the_hound said:


> shame its been piped in


I think they just boosted the sound of the present crowd.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ugh I had forgotten we have to endure yet another Trashidy match.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Good match though, nice start to the show.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

kyledriver said:


> Crowd sounds good tonight
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


It was obviously fake noise. The same thing WWE viewers complain about.

That backstage segment had NWA vibes, with the camera work and crowd noise. Makes me think...


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Nice wu tang reference by mox

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

You betta protect ya neck!

Good first match. Wardlow is looking good.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Fire Shawn Spears 😤


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Wu Tang reference or a legitimate safety tip to the AEW roster?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Shawn Spears is pretty much the only person here I cant stand, put that vanilla midget on RAW with his ugly bitch


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Eddie with a mic...Yes!


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Actually made 2 wu tang references so I'm assuming that lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Alright, time to see if Kingston's wrestling is half as good as his talking.*


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am watching AEW on TNT tonight and I was wondering if anyone else is having issues. Every few minutes the channel will go out (I guess is the best way to describe it). My TV will be blank with no sound. It will stay that way for a few seconds then everything will come back on.

It is very annoying! If it continues all for all of the show I might switch to NXT.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

why is penta vs omega the main event? wtf?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ugh Sydal.. another vanilla midget from WWE's garbage bin 💀


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> I am watching AEW on TNT tonight and I was wondering if anyone else is having issues. Every few minutes the channel will go out (I guess is the best way to describe it). My TV will be blank with no sound. It will stay that way for a few seconds then everything will come back on.
> 
> It is very annoying! If it continues all for all of the show I might switch to NXT.


*No issues with Comcast.*


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why are these vanilla midgets always the same freaken thing? Literally Sydal and Shawn Spears are literally the same boring thing!


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I'm watching on tsn in Canada and it's good

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why are these vanilla midgets always the same freaken thing? Literally Sydal and Shawn Spears are literally the same boring thing!


How? Their movesets completely different

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> why is penta vs omega the main event? wtf?


Why would it not be? Rumor is that it is very good.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hephaesteus said:


> why is penta vs omega the main event? wtf?


rather have that than midcard title and school shooter


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hephaesteus said:


> why is penta vs omega the main event? wtf?


As it should be!


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why are these vanilla midgets always the same freaken thing? Literally Sydal and Shawn Spears are literally the same boring thing!


yup! Twins!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> Why would it not be? Rumor is that it is very good.


Despite my dislike of OC, you'd figure that a rematch of a match that was time limited with a belt on the line is more important than the semi-finals of a no.1 contender tournament.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Eddie Kingston fighting this vanilla midget? 💀


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Sydal buried


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

midgetlover69 said:


> yup! Twins!


Pretty much 😂😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Kingston call him Max 💀💀


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

He looked pretty good and got to showcase his moves. That means he's buried? 

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why are these vanilla midgets always the same freaken thing? Literally Sydal and Shawn Spears are literally the same boring thing!


They're literally nothing alike.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

THAT IS NOT MAXWELL J FRIEDMAN 😤


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Hephaesteus said:


> why is penta vs omega the main event? wtf?


Because they're the two best wrestlers on the card.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Buck Hogan "You guys actually expected me to sell an injury?"


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

PavelGaborik said:


> They're literally nothing alike.


Same thing pretty much though.. a cuppa boring vanilla midgets!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Im not liking FTR tbh.. they are literally still the same boring Revival straight from WWE's garbage bin 💀


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Excalibur looks so out of place in this segment


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> Because they're the two best wrestlers on the card.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

PavelGaborik said:


> Because they're the two best wrestlers on the card.


That has nothing to do with anything. Its ultimately still a semifinal match


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Tully's group should be called WWE's trashcan 😂😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Same thing pretty much though.. a cuppa boring vanilla midgets!


lol what? Spears is 6'3"


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The young bucks are coming off like clowns here. Why do people like these guys?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

What's the point of that?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *No issues with Comcast.*


I have Optimum. These cut offs only seem to be happening during the show. When they go to commercial it doesn't do it.

Edit: I take that back, it is happening during commercials too.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh wow, what an original stipulation.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The Bucks are shit on the mic


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Bucks stealing Cody's stip?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

ironcladd1 said:


> Excalibur looks so out of place in this segment


Take that silly mask off 💀


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Oh no


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Balding Buck literally has one facial expression.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Balding Buck literally has one facial expression.


The david blaine

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> lol what? Spears is 6'3"


Him and his ugly bitch certainly belong together, they are both jobbers both sooooo boring!


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I'm scared

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't get the stipulation, it feels unwarranted lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Oh wow, what an original stipulation.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes!! Jericho!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I don't get the stipulation, it feels unwarranted lol


Kind of like the Bucks' entire existence.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Kayfabe-wise, why would anyone WANT to join the Inner Circle after the last 6-8 months they have had?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

So when the Buck lose they’ll debut the TNT Tag Titles


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh shit Pete Dunne is back in NXT so maybe that means Pac can come back


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

3venflow said:


> lol what? Spears is 6'3"


small minded! Hes little!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Having the faces singing Jericho's song is so DUMB.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Kind of like the Bucks' entire existence.


I mean I like their matches so I can't necessarily agree lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Is that Pope D'eangelo Dinero sitting next to a banana?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I mean I like their matches so I can't necessarily agree lol


You mean you like their routines heh.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This segment has my favorites!!


----------



## Stoney Jackson (Dec 6, 2013)

The over-excitement over Jericho’s song every week is so corny


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> You mean you like their routines heh.


Matches, routines, b movies whatever same thing lol


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Comedy time yes! Awesome


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Hephaesteus said:


> That has nothing to do with anything. Its ultimately still a semifinal match


And what does that have to do with anything? 

Would you rather OC Main Event?


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Damn the cornette stans are strong tonight

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think that Luchasaurus was just confirmed to be in cahoots with MJF. Since MJF clearly knew the question he was asking


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Enough of this, come on guys...


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

This is so bad


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Eric b

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

wow...will the entertainment ever stop?!?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

PavelGaborik said:


> And what does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Would you rather OC Main Event?


Id rather the belt main event, yes. If it means OC main eventing, then so be it.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

My time to shine


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

EASY E!


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

How can you boo friendship?

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Eric!


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Easy E is back!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

This better have a helluva payoff for MJF. Cuz this shit is all kinds of dumb. Not a good debate parody.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

I like thismmoe than the oc debate

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

We're BischOff to the races baby


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Come on, you can do way better. This could be...


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Wow stfu mjf lol

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoney Jackson (Dec 6, 2013)

Wow this is lame


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This wasn't bad, probably should've just been Britt and Bischoff though


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"The janitor beat you Chris. That is not exactly a great feat."


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Hell even suck a dick

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoney Jackson (Dec 6, 2013)

Shouldn’t be too hard, everyone else has beaten him lately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

This is like a Pokemon gym battle

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well that got a bit homoerotic.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Did MJF really look dead at the hard camera and call last week's shit show the greatest segment in professional wrestling history? 😐*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

kyledriver said:


> This is like a Pokemon gym battle
> 
> Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


So, stupid and for kids. You nailed it.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Hephaesteus said:


> Id rather the belt main event, yes. If it means OC main eventing, then so be it.


To each their own, fuck that. 

I value this tournament semi-final matchup more than OC vs Cody for the mid card belt that lost all of its credibility when Cody beat Brodie.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, time for this trash.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So, is the Inner Circle gonna turn on Jericho and hand MJF the win?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Well, that was closer to this...


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Loool this stupid tazz story. Hes clearly not with you he just attacked you


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ocs entrance theme does not go well with his character. Like its way off


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Time for a 20 min piss break


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Geeee said:


> So, is the Inner Circle gonna turn on Jericho and hand MJF the win?


I could see MJF and Sammy doing a jump hug after Sammy betrays Jericho to cement them as AEW's biggest d-bag duo. 🤣


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I wonder if Cody pops a chub during his entrance.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Dustin kind of looks like Giant Darby 😂


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> Well that got a bit homoerotic.


At the PPV, Jericho and MJF will swerve everyone with the finger poke of doom, only it won’t be a finger this time.


----------



## Stoney Jackson (Dec 6, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> At the PPV, Jericho and MJF will swerve everyone with the finger poke of doom, only it won’t be a finger this time.


Ok that’s actually funny


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Cody's gainz on point


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


At this rate, a lot of us are not either.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I can't stand OC anymore.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> So, is the Inner Circle gonna turn on Jericho and hand MJF the win?


Maybe they end up doing the finger poke of doom to let MJF join


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

What did Bischoff do?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

A grown man dressed as a banana says pretty much all anyone needs to know.

Give the people what they want? Do people really want Chuck and Trent to Eifel Tower Trashidy?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

it's kinda weird that there even heels out there?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The rematch we all knew we didn’t need. Will there be a third match?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

is this lumberjack match gonna be so lame that the lumberjacks wont even be lumber jacks?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So Dustin does nothing about Trrent clocking his bro lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Just turn the best friends heel already 😤


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> The rematch we all knew we didn’t need. Will there be a third match?


You just KNOW they will make it a three way at the PPV. Trash.


----------



## Stoney Jackson (Dec 6, 2013)

I thought this was a lumber jack match?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Been watching for a year because I wanted an alternative to WWE, which has turned into garbage. But this show just isn't any good tbh, I having a hard time pretending otherwise anymore. It does good things here and there, but the rest of it is meh.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Stoney Jackson said:


> I thought this was a lumber jack match?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are no rules in any of the matches, what makes this one any different?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> You just KNOW they will make it a three way at the PPV. Trash.


You'd think Mr Brodie Lee would be showing up here to seek some revenge


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

AEW should've let Moxley have a lumberjack match instead. He and Rollins had the only good one I can recall ever seeing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> You'd think Mr Brodie Lee would be showing up here to seek some revenge


Nah, that would involve actual logic and storytelling.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> Been watching for a year because I wanted an alternative to WWE, which has turned into garbage. But this show just isn't any good tbh, I having a hard time pretending otherwise anymore. It does good things here and there, but the rest of it is meh.


But is still better than WWE, thats how garbage WWE is 💀


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh look, a bunch of people looking up getting ready to catch people.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Damn that's a lot of bodies.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

That was a stupid move and no crowd dont encourage them with lies


----------



## Stoney Jackson (Dec 6, 2013)

The bald midget in Dark Order is freaking annoying

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Whts the story with the banana in the crowd?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> Been watching for a year because I wanted an alternative to WWE, which has turned into garbage. But this show just isn't any good tbh, I having a hard time pretending otherwise anymore. It does good things here and there, but the rest of it is meh.


It's just not "entertaining" anymore...most of the shows are just boring yes most of the matches are good but the storylines are so simple and boring..


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> Whts the story with the banana in the crowd?


Someone dressed up as the average AEW audience member for Halloween.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I do like OC’s new finisher tbh


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Darby is really putting me in the mind of Sting sitting there tbh


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They really are just turning Darby into Sting. Jesus.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Randy ortons punt kick puts people out, sometimes for weeks, this clowns punt kick cant even take oc off his feet


----------



## Stoney Jackson (Dec 6, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> They really are just turning Darby into Sting. Jesus.


A 5’6” 150 lb Sting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I can see Darby Allen winning the TNT title, would be a great way to establish this rising star


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Stoney Jackson said:


> A 5’6” 150 lb Sting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually like this midget lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Seems like that could be it for OC's singles push? 3 failed attempts for the TNT belt. I guess it's now him and Beat Friends vs Dark Order.

I honestly get the vibe Darby could win at Full Gear. It'd be a star making moment.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Penelope > Lana


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Nice flower shorts Miro...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Never forget.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That promo from Serena was a little cunt-ish. I like it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miro is freaking jacked. Loved the cosplay by Penelope! 🤣


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Great, a non Billie womens match 😤


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

What kind of sorcery did they pull to film this? The guys at ringside are all the same but the show has taped a week ago? Time travel?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ive never seen such fury over a fucking video game machine. Such a stupid storyline.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I like Penelope


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Convincing, believable lock up from Serena. That alone already establishes her as a better worker than the Bucks and OC.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

11 pages yikes


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

She looks like Brooklyn Von Braun 😂😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Back, hurry back...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Seems like that could be it for OC's singles push? 3 failed attempts for the TNT belt. I guess it's now him and Beat Friends vs Dark Order.


Best Friends have to answer to Miro



> I honestly get the vibe Darby could win at Full Gear. It'd be a star making moment.


He should as Cody is like a respected rival of his and he's 0-2-1 against him.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I like this more than most AEW women's match because it looks like they're actually hurting each other instead of working sloppy and loose.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> I like this more than most AEW women's match because it looks like they're actually hurting each other instead of working sloppy and loose.


Why you want to see women hurt each other? 💀


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

How long till we get a nwa invasion?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why you want to see women hurt each other? 💀


I want it to LOOK like they are, not them literally stiffing each other - that's the illusion of pro wrestling.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hirsch is similar in stature to Marko Stunt but could definitely beat the shit out of him


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Why you want to see women hurt each other? 💀


If I didnt want to see women hurt each other, Id watch a billy kay peyton royce match


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

This is women’s wrestling I can get behind. Serena Deeb has the experience and skill to lead in her matches and Leyla Hirsh (sp?) is definitely one to watch.

I really hope her height (constantly being pointed out) doesn’t work against her in a way.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So they got a jobber we've never seen before go up against another jobber who just turned into a random world champion. AEW womens division booking in a nutshell.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hephaesteus said:


> If I didnt want to see women hurt each other, Id watch a billy kay peyton royce match


Cant stand Peyton, but yeah Billie and Peyton were litterally pretty much just being buds in their match 😂😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

[emoji23][emoji23] the shit women's division


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Flicking to NXT till this dork is done 💀


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, there is the entire build and storyline for your women's title match at the PPV...


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ham and Egger said:


> So they got a jobber we've never seen before go up against another jobber who just turned into a random world champion. AEW womens division booking in a nutshell.


Lana would join here and likely be a no.1 contender cuz why not


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> So they got a jobber we've never seen before go up against another jobber who just turned into a random world champion. AEW womens division booking in a nutshell.


And then for the 2nd PPV in a row announcing the women's title challenger randomly 2 weeks ahead lol


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Lol @ boycotting wrestling as if thats supposed to compel the champ to fight you in kayfabe


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> Lana would join here and likely be a no.1 contender cuz why not


I hear Penelope needs a maid of honor...


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hephaesteus said:


> Lana would join here and likely be a no.1 contender cuz why not


Billie Kay could join here and win the AEW womens championship because why not! 😁


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Look at Spears a year in and he's still a nobody lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

damn. I thought it would be Mantaur


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hephaesteus said:


> Lol @ boycotting wrestling as if thats supposed to compel the champ to fight you in kayfabe


If you wanna boycott WATCHING it ok, but I reccomend perhaps at least doing wrestling games


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So they have Shida speak and it's actually short. This is why I can't get excited for talent that are extremely limited outside of the ring.

Now THAT was a squash. Opponent got no offense in, Shawn defeats him in one move. ...and then Scorpio is opportunistic.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Such a boring show omg


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Steampunk theme for Full Gear is cool.

OC vs Silver on the Buy In.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> If you wanna boycott WATCHING it ok, but I reccomend perhaps at least doing wrestling games


If you dont give me a titles match, I'll never wrestle again. Take that , champ!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

25 min left for the main event. This is going long.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> The Steampunk theme for Full Gear is cool.
> 
> OC vs Silver on the Buy In.


From now on I am calling the Buy In the Money Saver.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

It’s time...


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> 25 min left for the main event. This is going long.


@ me when that vanilla midget is off tv 💀


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Well at least THIS should be good.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe it’s the language barrier, but the name Penta El Zero Miedo doesn’t exactly roll off the tongue.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Rey Fenix is dressed in the paper liner from a roadside diner basket of french fries


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Good hes gone.. FIRE SHAWN SPEARS ALREADY HE IS A CHANNEL CHANGER 😡


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

YES the sweepers are back


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

How is kenny sweating already?


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

This should be good


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Kenny vs Panta! 🔥


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Imagine your a casual fan or just a channel surfer and you see two dancing girls in luchador masks holding brooms. Lmao.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh Kenny, you dick. 😂


----------



## Stoney Jackson (Dec 6, 2013)

I love that belt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ewe dont have to tell me hes taking shirt off 😂😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Two Sheds said:


> YES the sweepers are back


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

that kenny chop was weak as fuck. I feel sorry for penta for having to sell that


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kingston vs Penta in a Slap Fight. Winner reaches 150db


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So far this show has been just okay. Nothing great. Just there.


----------



## Marbar (Dec 20, 2019)

It's been a month since I've watched Dynamite. I miss my Wednesday night fix. If only they would get their shit together. Dynamite was so good in the beginning. Now it's just completely unwatchable. Tony please get your head out of your ass and become a leader. Put an end end to all the ignorant comedy bullshit and cut some of these wrestlers that have no business being on the main show. Give me a reason to come back. Please ....


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Reys shirt reminds me of a burger restaurant that is popular in this area. Part of the theme there has a black and white checker design.

They for sure are killing time with this match. lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

ironcladd1 said:


> Kingston vs Penta in a Slap Fight. Winner reaches 150db


Penta vs Jericho would be a decent slap fight too


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The dives in this match are top drawer.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I never understand the logic of running away from the standing opponent to hit the ropes and do a move. You're giving the opponent room to attack back and stop your momentum when you increase the space between each other.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Sooo... I'm at work and can't watch. How was Dynamite? @Two Sheds or someone unbiased please


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Sooo... I'm at work and can't watch. How was Dynamite? @Two Sheds or someone unbiased please


There is a person at ringside dressed as a Banana. That about sums it up. Wardlow vs Hangman was good though.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This is fantastic.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Excalibur is terrible 💀 Just put Renee there to squeal "Oooooh" while JR and Shiavoni call it


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is awesome. Great to see long match main event Kenny back.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Excalibur is terrible 💀 Just put Renee there to squeal "Oooooh" while JR and Shiavoni call it


But who would we get to say Tope Suicida every five minutes?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Marbar said:


> It's been a month since I've watched Dynamite. I miss my Wednesday night fix. If only they would get their shit together. Dynamite was so good in the beginning. Now it's just completely unwatchable. Tony please get your head out of your ass and become a leader. Put an end end to all the ignorant comedy bullshit and cut some of these wrestlers that have no business being on the main show. Give me a reason to come back. Please ....


All you have to do is look at the pages on the weekly thread every week it gets less and less. 

the product is beyond stale.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

If Jim thinks they should stop this match, he wouldve had a conniption on sunday


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ironcladd1 said:


> But who would we get to say Tope Suicida every five minutes?


Now if only that would cause them to also stop DOING them.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> This is awesome. Great to see long match main event Kenny back.


I am so looking forward to seeing more of main event Kenny with that NJPW collaboration coming soon


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> There is a person at ringside dressed as a Banana. That about sums it up. Wardlow vs Hangman was good though.


The "unbiased" poser on the site is not enjoying this main event. 

Excellent, the CNN of posters has spoken with his "unbiased" view.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

ironcladd1 said:


> But who would we get to say Tope Suicida every five minutes?


Just replace that with Renee squealing "Oooooh" 😂😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> The "unbiased" poser on the site is not enjoying this main event.
> 
> Excellent, the CNN of posters has spoken with his "unbiased" view.


The main event is not over yet so I have not weighed in on it. If you want a partial review, I have very much enjoyed it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

PavelGaborik said:


> The "unbiased" poser on the site is not enjoying this main event.
> 
> Excellent, the CNN of posters has spoken with his "unbiased" view.



People being miserable during a PPV calibre main event that was worth the 2 hours alone. WF gonna WF.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> The main event is not over yet so I have not weighed in on it. If you want a partial review, I have very much enjoyed it.


It was about 10+ minutes in when you made the post. 

It was a fantastic match btw.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> People being miserable during a PPV calibre main event that was worth the 2 hours alone. WF gonna WF.


Pretty sure I said before the match started I was excited for it and I thought it was very good. The rest of the show other than the first match though. Nope.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

One Winged Angel ftw! 

I so miss the goodbye and goodnight promo at the end though 😭


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

cant wait to get home to watch - sounds like a great show


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> It was about 10+ minutes in when you made the post.
> 
> It was a fantastic match btw.


And I agreed that I really liked it when asked. I also said something along the lines of "This should be really good" right before it started too.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That match was


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

man Kenny is a weird dude but he can wrestle his ass off


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

3venflow said:


> People being miserable during a PPV calibre main event that was worth the 2 hours alone. WF gonna WF.


There are an unhealthy amount of overly positive (which you expect on this sub) and an overly negative amount of posters on this particular forum.

Not a whole lot of folks in the middle albeit there are some, but it's just plain fucking cringe worthy to see the likes of Chip whatever his last name is pretend that he's some sort of objective poster.

Yikes.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Great match. This show was basically a shit sandwich though. Two really nice pieces of home baked Sourdough bread but what was between them was grade F spam.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> There are an unhealthy amount of overly positive (which you expect on this sub) and an overly negative amount of posters on this particular forum.
> 
> Not a whole lot of folks in the middle albeit there are some, but it's just plain fucking cringe worthy to see the likes of Chip whatever his last name is pretend that he's some some of objective poster.
> 
> Yikes.


No one is objective. We all have our biases. Hence why myself and @Chip Chipperson were praising last week's first hour. When they do really good stuff, we say so and want to see MORE of same.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Main event was fucking awesome. Some good and some bad tonight. 

The main event was a needle mover.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

not gonna lie i liked Kenny and Hangman tagging but fuck its nice to have him back as a singles guy


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> No one is objective. We all have our biases. Hence why myself and @Chip Chipperson were praising last week's first hour. When they do really good stuff, we say so and want to see MORE of same.


Yup. Instead old mate is going to bait for another Chip fight.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Damn good main event.

Show was pretty good

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Better main event than the spot fest from NXT.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So, last PPV Orange Cassidy beat Jericho. This PPV, OC is on the Buy-in.

The end of Orange Cassidy's brief push?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> No one is objective. We all have our biases. Hence why myself and @Chip Chipperson were praising last week's first hour. When they do really good stuff, we say so and want to see MORE of same.


Omega and Penta was 20-25 minutes long and (in my subjective view) was even better than Penta vs Fenix last week.

This was a better show than last week overall in my view, the highs beat the highs of last week's and there was certainly nothing to even compare to that abysmal MJF/Jericho sing along this week, the lows were not as low either.

Just because you and little Chip say "Hey we liked this though!" Doesn't mean your opinions are any more or any less significant. If you were watching and keeping tabs on a product that you still had a genuine destain on a weekly basis I would recommend a referral to a psychologist.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Outlaw91 said:


> Better main event than the spot fest from NXT.


lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Geeee said:


> So, last PPV Orange Cassidy beat Jericho. This PPV, OC is on the Buy-in.
> 
> The end of Orange Cassidy's brief push?


Probably not but I hope so. He's okay in a limited role but absolute fucking trash otherwise.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

the_hound said:


> lmao


What? Io looked as fresh as at the beginning, many spots and no sell...


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

the_hound said:


> lmao


Wasn't the Main Event Io? 

If Io put on a better show than Kenny Omega and Penta Holy shit she's REALLY stepped things up.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

8/10 for me this week. Really good show.

-Wardlow vs Hangman was a really good, hard hitting match. Wardlow looked strong in defeat. Loved that it took 2 back to back Buckshot clotheslines to beat him. Both of these guys are definitely future stars.

-Another great promo from Moxley. He has been having some awesome video packages with great content lately. Really looking forward to the match at Full Gear.

-Kingston vs Sydal was okay, went a little longer than I wanted but the ending made up for it. Nice touch using Moxley's bulldog chokehold to force Sydal to tap. I'm glad that gold digger Bunny is back with the family.

-Bucks and FTR interview was kind of weird. Using Cody's stipulation makes me think that there is some kind of twist to it. I don't see the Bucks winning at Full Gear so we may have a situation where the Bucks lie and force their ways into another match with FTR. 

-Town Hall Meeting was cool. First half was a little cringe but the 2nd half was good. Once they started heating up their conversation and setting the table for the MJF/Jericho match at Full Gear, I enjoyed it a lot more. If MJF wins, he's part of the IC. Good stuff. Also good to see Easy E again.

-Cody vs OC was good. A lot of fun spots. Better than their match last week. The lumberjacks were used well, especially the Best Friends and Arn. I liked that they ended it with a full-on fight breaking out. This pushes OC further down the card to feud with the minions of the Dark Order, which I don't mind. And Cody is 100% turning heel. 

-Serena Deeb vs Layla Hirsch was also a really good one. Layla can definitely go. I would sign her pronto. Deeb looked good as always. I love her look, reminds me of Wonderwoman.

-Good 3-second squash for Spears. Scorpio vs Spears next week should be good.

-Nice beatdown of the Best Friends by Miro. Miro vs Trent is a sleeper match next week that I'm very much looking forward to.

-Penta vs Omega was phenomenal. Kenny is heel AF and his Cleaner entrance is great. Just waiting for the glasses and jacket to come back. Maybe he's saving that for Full Gear. Hangman vs Omega is gonna be a MOTY candidate.

Really enjoyed tonight's show. Full Gear is looking hella stacked. Outside of Mox/Kingston, the build hasn't been as strong as I would like, but I am still pretty damn pumped.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I feel like people expect too much of a free two-hour show sometimes. It was imperfect, but a fine show for the most part.


Wardlow vs. Page was really, really good match. A future main event perhaps. Both men look and act like stars.
Mox promo was good as always.
Eddie vs. Sydal was nothing special (I rate Eddie as one of the best promos in the biz, but he's not that good in the ring) but did its job of actually giving Eddie a singles win on Dynamite ahead of his title match.
Bucks half of the interview kind of sucked but FTR are good at putting over the importance of the title.
I thought the Town Hall thing was fine. People are so against a comedic element, did these people not watch wrestling before the Vanilla Era when Angle, Austin, Rock, JERICHO and so on were goofing off in between their matches? It's always been there in the last 30 years, even in WCW (who can forget Jericho vs. Gillberg?). Bischoff's return was a nice surprise. It set up a PPV match and furthered this angle with a few interesting hints (MJF saying he'd do ANYTHING to win, one of PnP not against him joining like the other).
Cody vs. OC was... ok. Nothing special, but I mean it wasn't bad, Cody Tanahashi'd OC's leg and made him wrestle. It also blew off their mini-series and put OC back down the card into a feud with Dark Order it looks like.
Serena vs. Hirsch was one of the most realistic looking women's matches I've seen in AEW. Better than all the shit with half-trained bimbos we've often been subjected to. My main complaint is that neither has a character and it felt like a ROH match, which isn't a bad thing (I watch and like ROH), but AEW needs characters to build its women's division. They need a champion who can talk.
Spears squashed a guy with one move to set up a singles match against Scorpio next week. A match that has been building a while.
Kenny beat Penta in an awesome main event, probably the longest and most fulfilling Dynamite main event in a long time. Crisp action, great dives, a real main event that showcased the new (= old) Kenny Omega. This was better than every match at All Out.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Omega and Penta was 20-25 minutes long and (in my subjective view) was even better than Penta vs Fenix last week.
> 
> This was a better show than last week overall in my view, the highs beat the highs of last week's and there was certainly nothing to even compare to that abysmal MJF/Jericho sing along this week, the lows were not as low either.
> 
> Just because you and little Chip say "Hey we liked this though!" Doesn't mean your opinions are any more or any less significant. If you were watching and keeping tabs on a product that you still had a genuine destain on a weekly basis I would recommend a referral to a psychologist.


Well, I never said they were more or less significant. It is just hilariously wrong when people on here call him a blind hater but never bother to read things he says. And honestly you calling him "little Chip" says more about you. Why resort to personal attacks? This is more black and white thinking. He can speak for himself, but I see AEW as having the tools to be a great show and keep resorting to dumb stuff. I have disdain for elements in the show, but as I often ask on here with very few replies, there is sometimes a character or storyline you hate on even your favorite shows, no? You can hate that element of the show without hating it overall, yes? The problem is AEW is starting to tilt the balance in the wrong direction.

It is cool you liked this week better and I agree with you the choreographed Sonny and Cher routine was one of the worst things they ever produced, perhaps the worst. But they had pretty much a solid full first hour last week. This week it started strong, was horrible, then ended strongly. If I had to choose, I would still choose the Penta vs Fenix match last week over Penta vs Kenny, but that does not make the latter bad. I somehow feel the need to point that out on here. Just because I like one thing better than another does not mean I somehow HATE the second.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> Wasn't the Main Event Io?
> 
> If Io put on a better show than Kenny Omega and Penta Holy shit she's REALLY stepped things up.


I'm a big Io fan but that match was not better than Avalon vs Cutler on Dark, they didn't sell shit and yet it was a spot fest TLC


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Oh shit Pete Dunne is back in NXT so maybe that means Pac can come back


International travel was never 100% stopped. PAC could have returned months ago, but I imagine that similarly to when he was around, they have nothing for him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> International travel was never 100% stopped. PAC could have returned months ago, but I imagine that similarly to when he was around, they have nothing for him.


Didn't know that


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> International travel was never 100% stopped. PAC could have returned months ago, but I imagine that similarly to when he was around, they have nothing for him.





RapShepard said:


> Didn't know that


I still want my angle of Pac sneaking aboard a ship in the UK then taking it over by beating up crew member after crew member until we see him running aground in Jacksonville Harbor hungry, slightly crazy from being at sea so long, ready to kill everyone. Book it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> International travel was never 100% stopped. PAC could have returned months ago, but I imagine that similarly to when he was around, they have nothing for him.


Pretty sure they'd find something for him, he'd been in big matches with Kenny and Mox, beaten OC and Chuck and just formed the Death Triangle (with AEW having to put them with Eddie because PAC isn't in town).

This is what TK said in July:

_“I really miss PAC a lot. Right now the border is not a great situation. As I understand it, if he were to go back to England, if he were to come here and he was able to get in, do a quarantine after travel then he would also, when he tried to go home, he’d be in a two-week quarantine before he could do anything. So it just doesn’t seem like a sustainable situation right now because PAC lives in England, so until travel is sustainable and he could do what he used to do, which is come here and stay and do a few shows and then go back to England and really commute across the Atlantic, it’s very challenging right now. Until it becomes safe to travel back and forth for PAC to make those trips internationally, until the border is really ready, I don’t think we can rush him back even though we’d love to have him.”_

Seems the only compromise would be convincing PAC to move to America with his family, it's that or nothing until borders are more open again.

I miss PAC. Even with their big roster, he's someone who adds something to AEW.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Pretty sure they'd find something for him, he'd been in big matches with Kenny and Mox, beaten OC and Chuck and just formed the Death Triangle (with AEW having to put them with Eddie because PAC isn't in town).
> 
> This is what TK said in July:
> 
> _“I really miss PAC a lot. Right now the border is not a great situation. As I understand it, if he were to go back to England, if he were to come here and he was able to get in, do a quarantine after travel then he would also, when he tried to go home, he’d be in a two-week quarantine before he could do anything. So it just doesn’t seem like a sustainable situation right now because PAC lives in England, so until travel is sustainable and he could do what he used to do, which is come here and stay and do a few shows and then go back to England and really commute across the Atlantic, it’s very challenging right now. Until it becomes safe to travel back and forth for PAC to make those trips internationally, until the border is really ready, I don’t think we can rush him back even though we’d love to have him.”_


I feel like working for AEW would be a full time job where you live near the place they do the show? Sending him home and back just seems like a waste of money and time. This place is so unprofessional. Matches aren't something, storylines are. They could put anyone in a match with anyone but where does it get you in AEW? You can go 20 minutes with Omega one week and then go 15 with QT Marshall the next. It means nothing.

Also nothing happens on these shows. They just exist. Without maybe 4 wrestlers it would be on par with Impact. I know I'll get hate for this but it's just so average. They need a kick in the ass


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> Well, I never said they were more or less significant. It is just hilariously wrong when people on here call him a blind hater but never bother to read things he says. And honestly you calling him "little Chip" says more about you. Why resort to personal attacks? This is more black and white thinking. He can speak for himself, but I see AEW as having the tools to be a great show and keep resorting to dumb stuff. I have disdain for elements in the show, but as I often ask on here with very few replies, there is sometimes a character or storyline you hate on even your favorite shows, no? You can hate that element of the show without hating it overall, yes? The problem is AEW is starting to tilt the balance in the wrong direction.
> 
> It is cool you liked this week better and I agree with you the choreographed Sonny and Cher routine was one of the worst things they ever produced, perhaps the worst. But they had pretty much a solid full first hour last week. This week it started strong, was horrible, then ended strongly. If I had to choose, I would still choose the Penta vs Fenix match last week over Penta vs Kenny, but that does not make the latter bad. I somehow feel the need to point that out on here. Just because I like one thing better than another does not mean I somehow HATE the second.


Well I never labeled him a "blind hater" that was simply never something stated by myself. Not particularly sure if you were implying I was one of those individuals but you didn't clarify. I definitely didn't imply he in particular disliked the product significantly more than the vast majority of posters here, and sometimes in my view he has certainly shown a tendency to overly dissect certain aspects of the product. 
Sure I was a little derogatory regarding my reference but I'm sure it's something he'll be able to live with. I simply view him as an individual with a negative bias, the same way u view a plethora of other posters on this forum as posters with an obvious bias on the opposite end of the spectrum. It's quite simple what I'm saying really. 

It's extremely subjective when we're discussing two very good matches (that I see we both agree on). Personally I slightly enjoyed this week's show more than last week, it wasn't great, it wasn't terrible. There was certainly more terrible last week than this week


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Is PAC even wrestling at all? Like is he doing shows in the UK?

A storyline with Eddie Kingston would write itself if he returned.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Well I never labeled him a "blind hater" that was simply never something stated by myself. Not particularly sure if you were implying I was one of those individuals but you didn't clarify. I definitely didn't imply he in particular disliked the product significantly more than the vast majority of posters here, and sometimes in my view he has certainly shown a tendency to overly dissect certain aspects of the product.
> Sure I was a little derogatory regarding my reference but I'm sure it's something he'll be able to live with. I simply view him as an individual with a negative bias, the same way u view a plethora of other posters on this forum as posters with an obvious bias on the opposite end of the spectrum. It's quite simple what I'm saying really.
> 
> It's extremely subjective when we're discussing two very good matches (that I see we both agree on). Personally I slightly enjoyed this week's show more than last week, it wasn't great, it wasn't terrible. There was certainly more terrible last week than this week


You called him "Little Chip" so there is clearly something personal there.

Oh I have no doubt he will not care at all. That is not the point. It was that such a comment was warranted. Just seems petty and unnecessary.

I am not sure it is quite a spectrum. I do not think most of the "AEW defenders at all costs here" are pro-dumb. I have too many good conversations with them to believe that. There are definitely some blinders on though as things Vince/the WWE would clearly do and have done like the singing segment last week are being defended as fresh and amazing when they are just alternative WWE.

Maybe this week's was better overall, I just think the whole first hour of last week being good made it better for me. Good building on good leaves a better impression versus two great things separated by a vast sea of a combination of mediocrity and beyond embarrassing.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Wardlow has really delivered whenever he is featured. He can have entertaining squashes or main-event style matches.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> You called him "Little Chip" so there is clearly something personal there.
> 
> Oh I have no doubt he will not care at all. That is not the point. It was that such a comment was warranted. Just seems petty and unnecessary.
> 
> ...


Well I'm not necessarily here to make friends, I'm here to express my view. Chip is an individual who I recognize because he posts here extremely frequently, and has been overwhelming negative in the vast majority of the posts I've had the misfortune of witnessing. Now what I may view as a small poke, others may view as offensive, but that's not my issue that's an issue they need to figure out.

I must emphatically disagree with you regarding how the majority of posters on this particular forum act. There are some objective posters but most are certainly "muted" (overlooked if you will) by the overwhelming negative and overwhelming positive group. That doesn't necessarily make them a particularly uneducated or unintelligent group of people, it simply means they have an obviously agenda that they're pushing.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Opener was solid, rest of the show was meh. I'll never understand the hype around Omega, he's not a great storyteller, he spams the V Trigger and the snap dragon 100 times a match, his facial expressions are stupid, he doesn't have amazing psychology. He's a good athlete and he's not terrible or anything, I just don't get what makes him so great in the eyes of many.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Loved the whole show, save for the early part of the Town Hall Meeting and women’s match. Even thought Cody and OC done well, but the ending is stupid as fuck and typical dumb Cody overbooking shit.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The beginning match and the final match were fine-good. Not ppv quality like people are suggesting but they both did their jobs. Miro looked bad ass tonight, if he wasnt fight over a video game Id be intrigued. That was the worst lumberjack match that ive ever seen, these fools weren't even trying to throw the wrestlers back in the ring. If this is OC when he tries to wrestle seriously then I can see why he hides behind gimmicks cuz...
Moxleys promo was great, Kingstons great on the mic but meh in the ring. Young Bucks looked like straight clowns tonight, Ftr won that promo battle by default. The town hall wouldve been fine if it wasnt so over-produced. If they wouldve just kept it to Eric B, wouldve been so much better than what we got. 

ultimately 4-5 out of 10. On the plus side, the go home show is looking like it should be better


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Pretty great show.

Hangman/Wardlow delivered. Been really impressed with Wardlow. I hope all this IC business leads to him going solo.

Women's match was good considering I'm not too familiar with either one. Hirsch looks the part.

TNT title match was fun. I thought this match worked better than their last. Time to give OC a little break now I think. Cody vs Darby should be a good.

Spears in a squash match lol him vs Scorpio should actually be decent.

Kingston and Sydal was ok. That guy got to show off his stuff and Kingston got to take some shots at Mox. Those two in a I Quit match will be really good. That's much better suited for Kingston as opposed to this kind of match.

I still don't know what the hell the Bucks are doing lol should be a good match though. I've become an FTR fan. I was worried when I saw a lot of boring/generic talk about them when they first signed but idk they sell their role really well and are good in the ring.

I liked the town hall. Def liked it more than the last MJF/Jericho segment. Wasn't expecting a match at Full Gear so that's cool. Bischoff was a nice surprise, haven't seen that guy in awhile.

Omega/Penta was fantastic. I like Omega's direction.

All in all good show. Looking forward to the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

The main event was a pretty decent contest. The Jericho/MJF convo was pretty fun. I don't know if there was anything memorable though from the show. I really don't like that format for the Mox and Kingston feud. Was pretty boring.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

8 out of 10. 

Wardlows development continues nicely and page looked great

Decent build for the world title. Nothing amazing but Decent 

Women's was ok

Spears sky could have been on dark

Town hall started bad then picked up

Cody vs Cassidy was decent. Glad silver is getting a singles match. 

The main event was fantastic

Amazing how good aew can be when they focus on professional wrestling and not entertainment


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Good show. Enjoyed the mainevent. Town hall meeting was done well and Cody vs OC was much better than their last match.

Mox/Eddie has already been built so what they did was enough. Esp since Mox wasn't available.

Youngbucks interview was good. Confusing but good. FTR should be pissed for not being questioned a single question, as they are the tag champs. Excalibur seemed only interested in interviewing his friends. Youngbucks came across as bigger heels than FTR in this segment. Not sure if it was intended, but if it was, it was done well.

Hangman vs wardlow was decent.

Hangman and Mox needs a promo/segment next week. Something good, like a promo hangman cut a few weeks back on bte.


----------



## Speedy McFist (Jun 23, 2018)

Is AEW worth watching ?


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

8/10


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Damn. Just 17 pages.

AEW is dying...people are clearly over it. Whatever happened to Dolladrew, Prosper, Cattle etc etc? These guys used to watch live now they're skimming the product.

Damn...


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Damn. Just 17 pages.
> 
> AEW is dying...people are clearly over it. Whatever happened to Dolladrew, Prosper, Cattle etc etc? These guys used to watch live now they're skimming the product.
> 
> Damn...


In all honesty I would say this has to do with AEW being taped. You know I would love to take a dump on that, but it seems obvious this has nothing to do with the show.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

fabi1982 said:


> In all honesty I would say this has to do with AEW being taped. You know I would love to take a dump on that, but it seems obvious this has nothing to do with the show.


I respectfully disagree.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Damn. Just 17 pages.
> 
> AEW is dying...people are clearly over it. Whatever happened to Dolladrew, Prosper, Cattle etc etc? These guys used to watch live now they're skimming the product.
> 
> Damn...


It’s clearly on its death bed because a couple of people stopped posting in a specific section of a dying website on this specific night. Raw only got 16 pages, so Vince might want to think about shutting WWE down too.

Jesus, for your sake I hope AEW can survive this major catastrophe. Because I’m not sure how you’d fill the 4 hours a day you devote to posting and obsessing over this company.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Aew has at least another year before they lose that new cr smell. If they can peel off a couple of legit stars from wwe they'd be good. No idea that theres a big enough star thats available though


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Sooo... I'm at work and can't watch. How was Dynamite? @Two Sheds or someone unbiased please


Were you scouting for your promotion?


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Hangman vs Wardlow was a good match but I don’t like that Wardlow lost clean in a TV match. If the plan all along was to have the predictable Omega vs Hangman final then why use Wardlow in this tournament at all, they could’ve saved his first clean loss for a bigger match. Hangman being the veteran wrestler in the match could’ve just rolled Wardlow up and sneaked a win and it would’ve protected him. Hangman is a star though so it’s better that he did it rather than jungleboy.

Mox/Kingston promos are good as per usual but it’s not really a PPV main event feud, Kingston just isn’t there ringwise to warrant this spot over better people on the roster.

The Bucks suck, were they any good before AEW? Would it kill Buck Hogan to get some crutches or a leg brace and sell a damaged/broken leg for a few weeks. Mox did the same move to dark order number 10’s arm and he was in a sling/cast for a few months.

MJF/Jericho - Singing and dancing like father and son last week and enemies this week after 3 random questions. It’s pathetic.

Cody vs OC - OC lost his third title match in 5 weeks and gets relegated to the buy in against a guy who two thirds of the audience that don’t watch BTE only know as the smallest guy in dark order. I thought OC was the company’s biggest draw and a merch machine, seems weird that he is treated this way.

Kenny vs Penta - Good match, not as good as last weeks Penta match or their all in match but still good. I’m a Kenny fan but a slight nitpick for me is that Penta used the arm breaker, then Excalibur said that would prevent Kenny using the OWA properly and 3 seconds later he used it with ease. Probably could’ve done with selling the arm breaker a bit more. It baffles me how a guy like Penta who has charisma and an awesome move-set has been non existent for months, in 2 weeks he’s shown that he’s levels above most people who get regular dynamite time.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> 8 out of 10.
> 
> Wardlows development continues nicely and page looked great
> 
> ...


Fuck Chip rebooking, I need to know what you guys think a 10/10 show would look like if this was an 8?


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

We need more Pentagon and not lucha brothers.


----------



## Stoney Jackson (Dec 6, 2013)

When the tournament started, with Page and Omega on opposite sides, did anyone really NOT see them in the final?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Good show.

I wish they would stop showing cheap looking belts from other companies though. Focus on AEW’s belts... which they do do... but there’s no need to show the NWA Women’s title or whatever the other one Kenny was holding is.

Anyway that’s a minor thing, still a good show.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Thank God MJF can talk

Hangman/Wardlow was Ok, Wardlow I love his look and charisma but is a latter day Luther Reigns with a few good spot moves, noticeably green and the botches were very noticeable I still have great hopes, hey Kevin Nash had a good caeer right? Page I worry about,he just could be such a star, you have to concern that its not Vince who does so with him

Women's match was good, positives

TNT title match was watchable, no surprises on the winner or the predictable brawl after, Cody carries Indie guy to match he seems to be good at this

Spears is good but yeah many a squash match, bring on the Scorpio feud has super potential

Moxley promo, fair play he can do them, Im tending to spend too much time laughing at where he can do them now he's run out of wire fences and boiler rooms

Kingston and Sydal was probably not the best way to showcase a guy going for the World title

Miro segment looked like WWE and WTF was he wearing? Omega's cast off's?  If your from the USA please dont think we all speak like Kip Sabian

Was the whole Bucks segment comedy? Or were they asking us to donate?

Town hall was a great way to ape the WWE, what about every week we have Cody come out and do a 20 min self promo at the start?

Pentagon v Twinkletoes McFingerbang, was a lot better than expected, love the Sonny Kiss entrance though,we actually started with a lock up  Omegas chop's are weaker than Tenryu at 200 years old,
This played out like a WWE PPV match that isnt a criticism if thats your thing, Penta looked a lot more inspired than usual and the star he is
Overly theatric but the match flowed well and would have gone down hugely with a live crowd
No problem at all with what some people call a protected finisher

I have no idea how to rate these things


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> Good show.
> 
> I wish they would stop showing cheap looking belts from other companies though. Focus on AEW’s belts... which they do do... but there’s no need to show the NWA Women’s title or whatever the other one Kenny was holding is.


Well worth checking out the Mexican AAA promotion which was even drawing great in the USA in the early nineties slump years (Big shout out to Eddie Guerrero, Konnan, Jake Roberts, Love Machine Art Barr), theyve had deals in place with various American promotions most famously WCW (Hence Rey Mysterio, Psicosis, Juventud Guerrera etc)

I have no idea what they talking about but if you like Omega, Young Bucks, Kross and Scarlett, La Parka, Fenix, Pentagon, Jack Evans and lots of people youve seen on Lucha Underground it comes greatly recommended


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Good show, probably the best one from October. Still one thing I cant understand, why Omega has so many fans? He's the epitome of everything wrong in the wrestling today. Awfully cringe facials, awful psichology... I cant wait to see him as a champion, dudes so overrated it will be actually funny to watch.

My personal AEW MVP right now must be Eddie Kingston. Its a shame hes nearly 40.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> Fuck Chip rebooking, I need to know what you guys think a 10/10 show would look like if this was an 8?


I was entertained. You know I call out bullshit when I see it. Nxt also was good 

Hangman vs wardlow was a solid match. And it was logical booking. Thats a tick.

The world title booking was straight forward logical booking. Again a tick

I skimmed the filler.

Orange didn't beat Cody that's a tick. 

The town hall featured no musical and finally gave us a end game. Thats a positive. 

The women's weren't aids. Thats a plus.

And Kenny omega and penta had a great singles main event. And the fact I won't see another another fucking lucha Bros tag match for a while is a plus.

I also watched both shows in a good mood. If I'm in a good mood I tend to be generous.


Is it really so bad I was happy?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Damn. Just 17 pages.
> 
> AEW is dying...people are clearly over it. Whatever happened to Dolladrew, Prosper, Cattle etc etc? These guys used to watch live now they're skimming the product.
> 
> Damn...


You can’t be seriously asking this same question after 3-5 weeks of the show’s live threads being quite large. I told you back when you posed this same question previously, if the show is mostly logical and good, resulting in us not fucking killing it throughout the live thread, these mf’ers just don’t have much shit to say.

I’m not at work, so I don’t tend to post all that much. I watch the show with the family, bitch to them about what I like or don’t like, then we go to bed. It’s only the boredom and loneliness of work that results in me bitching.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Good show- was entertained


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

bdon said:


> You can’t be seriously asking this same question after 3-5 weeks of the show’s live threads being quite large. I told you back when you posed this same question previously, if the show is mostly logical and good, resulting in us not fucking killing it throughout the live thread, these mf’ers just don’t have much shit to say.
> 
> I’m not at work, so I don’t tend to post all that much. I watch the show with the family, bitch to them about what I like or don’t like, then we go to bed. It’s only the boredom and loneliness of work that results in me bitching.


Tell em bdon


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Good show, probably the best one from October. Still one thing I cant understand, why Omega has so many fans? He's the epitome of everything wrong in the wrestling today. Awfully cringe facials, awful psichology... I cant wait to see him as a champion, dudes so overrated it will be actually funny to watch.
> 
> My personal AEW MVP right now must be Eddie Kingston. Its a shame hes nearly 40.


The audience "taste" is different from a country to an other.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Mercian said:


> Well worth checking out the Mexican AAA promotion which was even drawing great in the USA in the early nineties slump years (Big shout out to Eddie Guerrero, Konnan, Jake Roberts, Love Machine Art Barr), theyve had deals in place with various American promotions most famously WCW (Hence Rey Mysterio, Psicosis, Juventud Guerrera etc)
> 
> I have no idea what they talking about but if you like Omega, Young Bucks, Kross and Scarlett, La Parka, Fenix, Pentagon, Jack Evans and lots of people youve seen on Lucha Underground it comes greatly recommended


Those were wrestlers signed by WCW, most of them were working in ECW before. WCW didn't work with AAA. 

AAA had a working relationship with none other than WWF, see Royal Rumble 1997.









Royal Rumble (1997) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good show last night: 

- The Tournament matches had obvious outcomes but were good. Hangman still looks great, and Wardlow continues to improve. As for the other match, it sucked that Fenix had to be taken out of it, but Penta fit in well and he and Omega did great together. The only problem were the big finisher kick outs that seemed ridiculous to me. 

- Kingston continues to kill it on the stick. His promos are better than his matches, but he's so good at speaking, I'm willing to let that slide. 

- Cody Vs. Orange was pretty good once again, which is impressive considering I'm not a huge fan of Lumberjack matches. 

- The FTR/Bucks segment was a fine old school split screen promo, which is fine. The "Cody" stip for the tag title match adds an additional layer of intrigue. 

- I liked the Town Hall segment. I popped for Eric Bischoff and Tony telling Jericho to shut up, lol. It set up the Full Gear match as well, and its one of the most interesting matches on the show. 

- The Women just can't find a direction it seems. So Shida Vs. Nyla just randomly gets added to the PPV, when I was kind of hoping for Shida Vs. Thunder II with both titles on the line. But then Serena Deeb just randomly won the NWA Women's title and threw that out of whack it seems.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Really good show.

It's math!!










And MJF quickly corpsing over "He called me a primadonna tony".


----------



## Jaxon (Jul 20, 2020)

3venflow said:


> People being miserable during a PPV calibre main event that was worth the 2 hours alone. WF gonna WF.


So one good match makes up for the rest of a bad show, OK


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jaxon said:


> So one good match makes up for the rest of a bad show, OK


Wardlow vs. Page was also really good. The women's match wasn't bad either. There wasn't an actively bad match on the show.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Outlaw91 said:


> Those were wrestlers signed by WCW, most of them were working in ECW before. WCW didn't work with AAA.
> 
> AAA had a working relationship with none other than WWF, see Royal Rumble 1997.
> 
> ...



Ive gone wrong somewhere 😕 Must have been WCW'`s NJPW deal where if you wrestled for them you had an obligation also to WCW

Yep I remember now Vince got the AAA guys and WCW got the younger guys who had recently signed for Konnan's Promo Azteca promotion


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I just remembered what the original women's match was going to be and why it was scrapped


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The XL 2 said:


> Opener was solid, rest of the show was meh. I'll never understand the hype around Omega, he's not a great storyteller, he spams the V Trigger and the snap dragon 100 times a match, his facial expressions are stupid, he doesn't have amazing psychology. He's a good athlete and he's not terrible or anything, I just don't get what makes him so great in the eyes of many.


The thing with Kenny is that his facial expressions feel authentic to me because he's just kind of a weird fellow.

I'm not sure if he even tries to make them, that's just how he is.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Well I'm not necessarily here to make friends, I'm here to express my view. Chip is an individual who I recognize because he posts here extremely frequently, and has been overwhelming negative in the vast majority of the posts I've had the misfortune of witnessing. Now what I may view as a small poke, others may view as offensive, but that's not my issue that's an issue they need to figure out.
> 
> I must emphatically disagree with you regarding how the majority of posters on this particular forum act. There are some objective posters but most are certainly "muted" (overlooked if you will) by the overwhelming negative and overwhelming positive group. That doesn't necessarily make them a particularly uneducated or unintelligent group of people, it simply means they have an obviously agenda that they're pushing.


Being neutral does not mean unbiased or objective. No one is unbiased. Some people are just less passionate than others and more accepting in the vein of the kid visiting Blockoland "It was alright I guess." If someone was pushing an anti-AEW agenda, they would not post overwhelmingly positive things when they do positive things.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Damn. Just 17 pages.
> 
> AEW is dying...people are clearly over it. Whatever happened to Dolladrew, Prosper, Cattle etc etc? These guys used to watch live now they're skimming the product.
> 
> Damn...



No fans equals no thanks. You could do anything to make it exciting but it wont be with out fans. A handful of people could argue thats not true but reality is it is for most. Even sports are down.


Worst part about wrestling with no fans is having zero indication whos good or bad. Zero energy between that.
But yes they have made the product worse on purpose.

Small percent of crowd at the top of the bleachers makes no impact. They feel forced in fact


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Good show, probably the best one from October. Still one thing I cant understand, why Omega has so many fans? He's the epitome of everything wrong in the wrestling today. Awfully cringe facials, awful psichology... I cant wait to see him as a champion, dudes so overrated it will be actually funny to watch.
> 
> My personal AEW MVP right now must be Eddie Kingston. Its a shame hes nearly 40.


Shit that is young this day and age. Seems like you aren't cool until you are 50 in todays landscape.


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

That was a great episodic wrestling show: building up stories, some good matches along the way and a great main event.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

So the were the spoilers correct?


----------



## wrestlefanatic101 (Nov 7, 2019)

Damn, the AEW Women's Championship is irrelevant. Nyla Rose gets a title shot without being on TV. Lame.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Knowing the results I was entertained most of the show. 

Hangman/Wardlow was better than the spoiler.
After watching the russian girl with Shida on Dark, this could be good and it was. Not sure, why this happend but still a good match.
Cody/OC was an ok match as expected. But for me OC with having these matches really lost his gimmick and is just a normal looking wrestler. Not intrigued about him feuding with DO and probably beating Brodie Lee.
Cleaner/Penta (this is his third name change now, right) was a great TV match, not sure if the audience wants to see these, but from a wrestling standpoint it was great. Kenny behaving like a creep is not my cup of tea, but whatever.

The bad:
Ok so Shida just says "I fight you" and thats it? What a build to that "feud".
Miro, I just dont get it...This was lame for me.
Darby sitting there like Sting...
So now the Bucks dont fight for the title when they lose? Whats next? Kenny challanging for the TV title and says if he loses he will never fight for it? Like EVPnotchampionrule? Dumb shit in my opinion and it didnt make the feud any better. Hope the match delivers so we at least get a great match out of it.
The town hall was better than the musical, but still not a good segment imo, at least we now know that MJF will screw Jericho at FG. Still not interested in that match.

Overall a good show compared to the last ones, not sure what that means, but still better.


----------



## Excellently Executed (May 18, 2020)

Hitman1987 said:


> Hangman vs Wardlow was a good match but I don’t like that Wardlow lost clean in a TV match. If the plan all along was to have the predictable Omega vs Hangman final then why use Wardlow in this tournament at all, they could’ve saved his first clean loss for a bigger match. Hangman being the veteran wrestler in the match could’ve just rolled Wardlow up and sneaked a win and it would’ve protected him. Hangman is a star though so it’s better that he did it rather than jungleboy.


I tend to agree.

Hangman-Wardlow was a great opener ... but I don’t really like seeing Wardlow beaten cleanly.

But ... the “what’s yours is mine” segment does further tease an eventual MJF//Wardlow breakup.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Aedubya said:


> So the were the spoilers correct?


Yes.


----------



## Excellently Executed (May 18, 2020)

Hitman1987 said:


> Mox/Kingston promos are good as per usual but it’s not really a PPV main event feud, Kingston just isn’t there ringwise to warrant this spot over better people on the roster.


If it was a regular match, I might agree.

But a Mox/Kingston “I Quit” match promises to be great.

Kingston is one of the best on the mic and he’s bringing out some of the best promos of Moxley’s title run.

The build up has been very good.

Only thing I’m not liking about Kingston is his gut and ring attire.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Outlaw91 said:


> Were you scouting for your promotion?


This is up there as the worst attempt at an insult I've got on here lol.

No, I wasn't but let's not pretend myself or any Indy promoter post covid couldn't book a majority of the AEW roster if they had the money and wanted to.

Unfortunately for AEW the likes of Rhino from Impact and Rob Van Dam from the free agent pool are much better to book here in Australia instead of AEW guys


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Thoughts on last night's show:

AEW should have aired Jake Roberts and Lance Archer’s promos from Dark. What match on Dynamite really needed the extra few minutes that they couldn’t do some storytelling for the world title scene? Maybe if they would tell their stories properly, Kingston would not need to blurt everything out. Just a hunch. Should Kingston refer to Page’s awesome promo from BTE next? Or Anna Jay ambushing Brandi on her cooking show?

Moxley with another great promo, as usual.

Penta vs Wardlow would have been an interesting finals for sure. But it’s understandable why the finals is a part of the Omega & Page feud – it’s about the world title shot, and one of them is taking the belt off of Moxley. Most likely Omega.

Why are they using the same stip as last year? It’s not like there’s a threat of a Young Bucks reign of terror with the tag belts, like there was with Cody & the World title. Since Cody as world champ evokes images of Triple H’s & Jarret’s respective reigns of terror. Cody’s already validating those concerns with the TNT title. 

Inner Circle actually looks better without Jake Hager.

What if Avalon joined with MJF, if MJF fails to win at Full Gear?

Is it fair to say that AEW’s main in ring style is a fusion of American style and Lucha style, with a dash of strong style and garbage wrestling mixed in, considering all of the lucha counters being brought into AEW recently?

Cody vs OC was much better last night, than their encounter two weeks ago.

So, are Butcher & Blade vs Natural Nightmares & Best Friends vs Miro & Kip Sabian happening next week on Dynamite or are they happening at Full Gear? The former needs a resolution of some sort as it’s been going on forever, and the latter has been built for weeks and nothing has been announced aside from a single match between Trent & Miro.

So Justin Roberts announced Leyla Hirsch as being from Russia, and JR briefly mentions her amateur wrestling background. And then Excalibur undermines it by saying she actually from New Jersey, and that’s where her amateur record is, taking you out of the moment. Either Excalibur messed up again, or Roberts was supposed to say _residing_ in Moscow, Russia, instead of _from_ Moscow, Russia. I'm willing to bet that Roberts got it right this first time though. And then, despite Excalibur's vast lucha knowledge, doesn't call Serena’s finisher a Tequila Sunrise.

Nice to see Shida get some promo time. Very refreshing.

Best show of the month by far. 8.5/10


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is up there as the worst attempt at an insult I've got on here lol.
> 
> No, I wasn't but let's not pretend myself or any Indy promoter post covid couldn't book a majority of the AEW roster if they had the money and wanted to.
> 
> Unfortunately for AEW the likes of Rhino from Impact and Rob Van Dam from the free agent pool are much better to book here in Australia instead of AEW guys


Relax, dude! I just asked if you were scouting for talent, I didn't ask you to play your usual booking fantasy game since everybody here knows you are the best fantasy booker on this forum, you claimed to be so many times so it's hard to forget it. 

OK, you are not scouting by yourself but I assume that you got your people to do it for you. Is The Wood working for/with you? 
Were you working at your next show's matches card? Are you planning to book RVD now that he is a free agent?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think Bucks will win the titles by cheating or referee not enforcing the rules. This is to set up the Horsemen faction. Bucks use EVP status to tilt the playing field to win their match. FTR accuses the referee gives them more leeway because he is their boss. Tully sees need for political power and FTR needs a EVP on their side - enter Cody. Eventually. 

No way can Cody pass up a War Games match where his allegiance is murky. Omega/Bucks/Cody vs FTR/Spears/Mystery Partner(or Hangman). 

Orange Cassidy going from beating Jericho to the buy-in match against John Silver is ridiculous. I mean OC is the guy who beat Jericho and now Jericho is in a match whereby MJF supposedly wants in to the IC and needs to beat Jericho as if it's some great feat. But the guy who just won a feud against Jericho is now curtain jerking against John Silver?


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

I really like Wardlow and interested to see where it goes with him and MJF, I like that it is on the back burner with this Jericho and Inner Circle stuff. They have a star right there if they handle him right. I know it’s pretty predictable where it goes eventually but MJF’s little nudges and Wardlow’s development in ring and look is exciting.

I didn’t like the Town Hall, felt like something spewed up by some WWE writers half asleep but knowing how to please Vince. It made me feel the pay off setting up the MJF/Jericho match was quite anticlimactic because of it. As someone said earlier, thankfully MJF is so gifted in the mic he got over his parts well. Jericho as much as I love the guy and always will, just seems to be there for a paycheck during this. But hey each to their own.

I also did not like the Young Bucks and them recycling Cody’s stip. This FTR feud had been built up enough as it was, yet they just can’t help themselves adding another unnecessary cherry on top just like Cody. I’m not intrigued more by it, it actually turns me off a match that has been a good few years in the making now.

Otherwise it was a decent enough show, but just felt paint by numbers a bit. I guess being a taped show and that stuff with Abadon skewed it a bit. I think what doesn’t help me personally is they seem to assume like for example with Omega I know all this stuff with the Cleaner (I know I can look it up, but why should I?) and The Bucks and others with the BTE stuff and things from Dark like Spears and Sky; show me this stuff you have in your hands to explain it to me. I shouldn’t have to seek this stuff out.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Excellently Executed said:


> I tend to agree.
> 
> Hangman-Wardlow was a great opener ... but I don’t really like seeing Wardlow beaten cleanly.
> 
> But ... the “what’s yours is mine” segment does further tease an eventual MJF//Wardlow breakup.


I honestly thought Wardlow was in this tournament for a reason (i.e. a swerve) but it turns out they just went with the predictable kenny and hangman win clean up to the final so why bother taking away the aura of your last big guy (as Brodie, Archer, Hager and Cage have all been beat when it matters) for the sake of a predictable tournament. Somebody else like Sky or Spears could’ve easily filled this spot and Wardlow could’ve had a match against jungleboy on dynamite and achieved what he did in this tournament.

It’s inevitable that MJF and Wardlow Will feud so they could’ve had Wardlow lose via roll up because of MJF interference and it would’ve protected Wardlow and added heat to MJF/Wardlow.

Wardlow is money, as JR said, big athletic guys sell tickets, always have and always will. He caught Hangman mid air off the apron, that’s Brock/Cena levels of strength. Just seemed silly to me to have him lose clean on TV.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Excellently Executed said:


> If it was a regular match, I might agree.
> 
> But a Mox/Kingston “I Quit” match promises to be great.
> 
> ...


I have no doubt that it will be a good match and the build is good but it isn’t a marquee main event. Mox vs Archer is bigger than Mox vs Kingston.

Kingston also doesn’t look like a main event guy, he’s got a gut and isn’t very good in ring. He’s the perfect opponent for a TV title defense but not a PPV, especially as AEW have few PPVs.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Verbatim17 said:


> Thoughts on last night's show:
> 
> AEW should have aired Jake Roberts and Lance Archer’s promos from Dark. What match on Dynamite really needed the extra few minutes that they couldn’t do some storytelling for the world title scene? Maybe if they would tell their stories properly, Kingston would not need to blurt everything out. Just a hunch. Should Kingston refer to Page’s awesome promo from BTE next? Or Anna Jay ambushing Brandi on her cooking show?
> 
> ...


Hmm UFC welterweight champion Kamaru Usman is from Nigeria but he wrestled collegiately in Nebraska. So, Justin Roberts and Excalibur did not necessarily contradict each other


----------



## Excellently Executed (May 18, 2020)

Hitman1987 said:


> I honestly thought Wardlow was in this tournament for a reason (i.e. a swerve) but it turns out they just went with the predictable kenny and hangman win clean up to the final so why bother taking away the aura of your last big guy (as Brodie, Archer, Hager and Cage have all been beat when it matters) for the sake of a predictable tournament. Somebody else like Sky or Spears could’ve easily filled this spot and Wardlow could’ve had a match against jungleboy on dynamite and achieved what he did in this tournament.
> 
> It’s inevitable that MJF and Wardlow Will feud so they could’ve had Wardlow lose via roll up because of MJF interference and it would’ve protected Wardlow and added heat to MJF/Wardlow.
> 
> Wardlow is money, as JR said, big athletic guys sell tickets, always have and always will. He caught Hangman mid air off the apron, that’s Brock/Cena levels of strength. Just seemed silly to me to have him lose clean on TV.


Agreed. AEW has built up a pretty good roster of big men, but they’ve all lost too early and too cleanly for my liking.

Except Miro, who they’re slow-playing.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Hmm UFC welterweight champion Kamaru Usman is from Nigeria but he wrestled collegiately in Nebraska. So, Justin Roberts and Excalibur did not necessarily contradict each other


Usman has also lived in the US since he was really young.

Hirsch is being presented as Russian – like she’s born in, lives in and trains in Russia – and is known to have trained and wrestled in Japan. No one is expecting experience out of New Jersey, since the audience doesn’t know her well at all. Not that she can’t have that background, but I don’t see how it helps with her presentation. She’s being presented as a foreign star with foreign experience.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Excellently Executed said:


> Agreed. AEW has built up a pretty good roster of big men, but they’ve all lost too early and too cleanly for my liking.
> 
> Except Miro, who they’re slow-playing.


I’ll be honest, after seeing Miro wearing Mickey Mouse t-shirts on his debut and tropical shorts this week I think that Miro has absolutely no clue what he is doing and as much as I hate to say it, I think Vince was right about him 🙈


----------



## Pablo Escobar (Mar 22, 2007)

I really like AEW Dynamite... It's the most enjoyable 2 hours of live wrestling a week to me. 

However; i can't help but feel slightly concerned for the future. I do think Omega/Page will have a nice long feud revolving around the AEW title; which is good. MJF & Jericho and Bucks/FTR are two BIG matches. Then after that; what dream matches are left?? I think Miro; will play a big role late 2021 & 2022. I'm a fan Darby/ Sammy/ MJF stepping up; but how many times will we see these guys wrestle each other and be interesting. Orange Cassidy won't be a long term guy imo. It seems like AEW is afraid to have someone like Lance Archer, Brian Cage, Brodie Lee, Wardlow (except last night) lose on TV. They would rather have them not wrestle/on TV; than Lose. It's a different stategy. I'm a Eddie Kingston fan; but him main eventing a PPV this early in his AEW career; is an odd at best choice. It's weird; cause i enjoy the program very much now; i just envision things getting worse than better though in the future. Don't think the second show will help. Maybe i'm wrong...but hope they can continue to keep it up as long as they can.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Outlaw91 said:


> Relax, dude! I just asked if you were scouting for talent, I didn't ask you to play your usual booking fantasy game since everybody here knows you are the best fantasy booker on this forum, you claimed to be so many times so it's hard to forget it.
> 
> OK, you are not scouting by yourself but I assume that you got your people to do it for you. Is The Wood working for/with you?
> Were you working at your next show's matches card? Are you planning to book RVD now that he is a free agent?


1. Why would I be scouting international talent when COVID is a thing?

2. No Wood doesn't work with me.

3. No not booking Van Dam.

Pls stahp


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321960512398204928


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I had limited time to watch so I fast fwded through the womens match and some promos.

Liked Wardlow and Page. Wardlow can look painfully slow and green at times, but there's plenty to work on. Credit to Page for making him look great and taking a beating the majority of the match.

Cody v Orange was solid and I normally hate lumberjack matches but this helped I think. Again we're looking at a slow burn Cody turn or something happening in the family with Arn going all NEFARIOUS!

Finally the Omega v Penta match was smack dab great. Seeing Penta recently I wasn't sure if he was up for it, but boy did he prove me wrong. Fuck I love his package piledriver. Love the new personality from Kenny and his cockiness. Great match, loved it.

The Town Hall thing was what it was. I'm not sure why I was hearing from Luchasaurus or Britt Baker and it probably went on a bit too long. I didn't expect it to lead to a match just yet so that's good IMO.

Overall one of the better episodes. Thumbs up.


----------



## Runaway (Feb 14, 2020)

Bucks vs FTR is up there with Bret vs Vince and Becky vs Ronda in terms of hot feuds handed on a silver platter that's been overthought and botched beyond belief. So disappointing.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Runaway said:


> Bucks vs FTR is up there with Bret vs Vince and Becky vs Ronda in terms of hot feuds handed on a silver platter that's been overthought and botched beyond belief. So disappointing.


I thought the Bret vs Vince feud was fine, it's just that the match was the drizzling shits. Becky vs Ronda was a huge fuck up though, main event of Wrestlemania should always be a singles match IMO.

I'd guess that Bucks vs FTR at Full Gear was kind of a kick off to their feud, rather than a blow off but AEW doesn't really like to go to the well multiple times with PPV matches, so it might not be. I'd be a little disappointed if we didn't get at least one crazy ladder match out of this program.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Re-matches are a must for me- Especially out on the Road 

Imagine the broadcaster saying we are in Miami on the 16th where Lance Archer gets his re-match with Jon Moxley, the other broadcaster notes that the chalenger invoked his 32 day re-match contract clause, tickets on sale now etc etc, Its a exclusive if your in Miami, wow have to be there

Some of us would look proud at PWI results as title holder would be out defending a title, you gain respect for them 

The re-match doesnt have to be on TV! In fact the beauty is if you arent there you wont know or see it ,so they are saying something special is there you gotta go havent you?

Yup were in the middle of Covid so it wont happen but it makes more of Hager who lost his World and TV title opportunities and dropped to mid-card, is that it with Brodie Lee has Cody forgiven him now? No they are battling all over the house shows-especially if they were inconclusive results ad people knew this it could lead to another speciality match and so on......... but difficult times and all that


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

PAC will be back on our screens next week.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Em i the only one that finds Eric bischoff good in AEW ? He just brings a professional feel to these armatures.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mercian said:


> Re-matches are a must for me- Especially out on the Road
> 
> Imagine the broadcaster saying we are in Miami on the 16th where Lance Archer gets his re-match with Jon Moxley, the other broadcaster notes that the chalenger invoked his 32 day re-match contract clause, tickets on sale now etc etc, Its a exclusive if your in Miami, wow have to be there
> 
> ...


This is something I wanted the old NWA to do before Billy Corgan bought it in 2017. The NWA in that time period (I think it was a few years before) had Rob Conway as NWA World Heavyweight Champion and whilst he isn't a major name he's well known enough to get booked around the world. My thought process was he should be out defending the championship every week in all the regional territories that the NWA had at the time (20+ if I recall) and that it should be a big deal when the World Heavyweight Champion is in town.

If AEW could replicate this it'd be great. Moxley coming to town to put the AEW World Heavyweight Title on the line against Lance Archer at a non AEW event could be exciting stuff.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322546651861581825

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

So Vickie had this good promo on dark?! and all they can come up with is that tweet? So they can brawl next week and thats it? How WWE of them...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> This is something I wanted the old NWA to do before Billy Corgan bought it in 2017. The NWA in that time period (I think it was a few years before) had Rob Conway as NWA World Heavyweight Champion and whilst he isn't a major name he's well known enough to get booked around the world. My thought process was he should be out defending the championship every week in all the regional territories that the NWA had at the time (20+ if I recall) and that it should be a big deal when the World Heavyweight Champion is in town.
> 
> If AEW could replicate this it'd be great. Moxley coming to town to put the AEW World Heavyweight Title on the line against Lance Archer at a non AEW event could be exciting stuff.


Goddammit.

Why do these fuckers with money not see things the way us old school fans see? That shit works, even if it costs yourself money to fly Moxley out of pocket to cover the costs, you see it back tenfold by having more eyes and ears privy to what you’re doing in AEW!


----------



## 10gizzle (Oct 11, 2019)

Pablo Escobar said:


> I really like AEW Dynamite... It's the most enjoyable 2 hours of live wrestling a week to me.
> 
> However; i can't help but feel slightly concerned for the future. I do think Omega/Page will have a nice long feud revolving around the AEW title; which is good. MJF & Jericho and Bucks/FTR are two BIG matches. Then after that; what dream matches are left?? I think Miro; will play a big role late 2021 & 2022. I'm a fan Darby/ Sammy/ MJF stepping up; but how many times will we see these guys wrestle each other and be interesting. Orange Cassidy won't be a long term guy imo. It seems like AEW is afraid to have someone like Lance Archer, Brian Cage, Brodie Lee, Wardlow (except last night) lose on TV. They would rather have them not wrestle/on TV; than Lose. It's a different stategy. I'm a Eddie Kingston fan; but him main eventing a PPV this early in his AEW career; is an odd at best choice. It's weird; cause i enjoy the program very much now; i just envision things getting worse than better though in the future. Don't think the second show will help. Maybe i'm wrong...but hope they can continue to keep it up as long as they can.


I really hate that. Dynamite really picked up in July because for the first time (at least it felt like) they started featuring all their better talent week to week. It feels like so much of AEW is matches with squash undertones. As if people are actually going to give a shit about a fucking TV loss a year in the future. I'm just hoping they're stalling.

Instead, why not use your talent. There's so much to work with just in singles alone. 

Top card: Mox, Kenny Omega, Cody Rhodes, MJF, Hangman

Upper mid: Brodie, Jericho, Penta, Fenix*, PAC*, Cage, Sky, Archer, Kingston, Miro*, Wardlow

Young Gems: Starks, Allin, Jungle Boy, Guevara

Vets/Enhancers: Billy Gunn, Dustin, Cabana, Luchasaurus, Kazarian, Hager, Matt Hardy, OC, Spears, Hobbs, Trent


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I didn't watch last week. I've just gotten tired of the same problems continuing and the creative not evolving-- women are an afterthought as if they hate women's wrestling, needlessly long undercard matches, no continuity between episodes, wrestlers like Mox, Miro, Shida and Omega not booked every week, the FTW belt and Cage once again vanished, jobbers getting loads of tv time, boring matchups, stories progressing on Dark instead of tv, no PPV angles for most matches, and more MJF being a generic rich boy who is legitimately annoying and smug to the point of my turning the channel, etc.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

And there are still people who don’t believe Jericho and Cody haven’t run this show into the ground. Who has the most to gain from Mox and Omega not being on TV every week?


----------

